# fault code 01324



## kton2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

my car has recently had a full service and diff oil change, and the below code has appeared. Took it back to garage (and i also plugged it into vag com) and got the following code along with the ESP light on the dash appearning. Any ideas what this could be? Garage said it also came up with a serial bus error but i cant see that on vag com, just the below. Apparently need to go to audi to get these codes sorted? Any help be appereciated. Have done a search but doesnt seem clear what the solution was for people who had the problem. I can hear the haldex unit making some noise when i was running vag com with the ignition on which i hadnt noticed before.

1 Faults Found:
01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492)
49-00 - No Communications


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like they've forgotten to plug the haldex controller connector back in. Or there's a fault with it. Or when they changed the haldex oil and filter they didn't do it proprly.


----------



## kton2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi - i didnt have the haldex done as was done a year ago. I used the car for 120 miles after the service on a long run and it was fine then so i dont think they didnt plug it back in. Could it be a dirty connection and if so can i get under the car to clean it or is access too limited? cheers


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a huge suspicion of coincidences, think you should be raising this with the garage who did the service.

You may also consider joining here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VAG-COM/


----------



## kton2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

The car was fine though after the service for 120 miles.............plus they didnt touch the haldex unit. they are a highly recommedned place too, so think unlikely that they would have fiddled with something.....


----------



## kton2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

Could it be the connector by diff box is dirty?


----------



## kton2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

I just undid the connector and all is clean (the one behind the diff box), however the plastic sheath round the wiring from under the boot where spare wheel is, is split round the outside. i can't see any obvious wires exposed but wonder if this might be having an impact? I took it out last night and managed to use the quattro as i accelerated fast and the esp light flashed, but a mile or so later the light stays on permanently and then this morning as soon as i start driving the light comes on. Anyone have any other suggestions???!! 
Thanks


----------



## kton2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

Any ideas folks? Ta


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Obviously got most people stumped, but keep us posted when you solve it


----------



## Rozza1971 (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear members, I have discovered the *Fault 01324* and wonder if someone else has managed to rectify it and how??? Ta [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## george118 (Sep 1, 2009)

Bump.

Having the same code with the same symptoms mate, I can hear some sort of electronic trying to work so im pressuming its a connection problem


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

so did anyone ever manage to find how to solve it??? because im having the same appearing after a remap....


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

fuse 31?


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

chrisj82 said:


> fuse 31?


nope its fine, my haldex is still working with 4wd, but when i plug in vcds or snap on diagnostic tool and try to scan the 'AWD' it says controller not found [smiley=bigcry.gif] and comes up with that fault code in the abs control, so yeh anyone have any solutions for this fault code in the end :?:


----------



## nunny71 (Feb 15, 2015)

hi 
im having the same issues also 
but I have communication to the haldex awd system from a vag reader and it also throws up error codes
01316 / 01314 / 01312
haldex clicks like it wants to work but no 4wd


----------



## nunny71 (Feb 15, 2015)

also getting reading from abs with code 01324


----------



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

Anybody manage to figure this out?

having the exact same problem

daz


----------



## GamlaAndreas (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello guys! Did anyone solve this? Having the exact same problem haha.. PLEASE HELP :lol:


----------

